# Come sfanculare qualcuno ...



## LDS (26 Ottobre 2014)

questioncina piccantella.

come sfanculte qualcuno?

supponiamo che qualcuno ci stia provando insistentemente con voi, molto carino/a e disponibile e vi faccia intendere a chiare lettere che vorrebbe fare il prossimo step....

come dite di no?


a me è successo ieri.

siamo andati con un bel gruppo, eravamo una decina fra francesi ed italiani, in un locale a ballare ( onestamente, un posto di merda, ma tant'è. )
alla fine verso le 2:30 il dj, un pirla, attacca a mettere le musiche da ballo per le coppiette, e una collega si avvicina carica invitandomi a ballare, vabbè, lo stavo facendo con tutti, perciò...balliamo il lento.
dopo di che mi sussurra all'orecchio qualcosa che non ho ben capito, e tenta di baciarmi; allorché mi scosto.
mi guarda un po' delusa e mi dice che le piaccio.

non sapendo cosa dirle per non ferirla le ho detto: guarda in questo momento ho la testa altrove, ho almeno 2 problemi da gestire con le donne e sono più che sufficienti.

vabbè, finisce là, eravamo in gruppo...

dopo di che ci incamminiamo a casa, lunga passeggiata da tottenham court road fino a holland road con un collega che abitiamo vicini, e lei mi manda un messaggio a distanza di un'oretta dicendomi che a volte la soluzione a 2 problemi sta nella terza opzione?!

boh...non le ho risposto.

forse crede che per il fatto che sia gentile e sempre sorridente ci sia dietro qualche secondo fine....
ad ogni modo domani credo che le parlerò apertamente con molta calma e tranquillità per evitare di ferirla.


mi è già capitato in passato di mandare a quel paese qualcuna in maniera brusca, come mi è capitato di essere stato sfanculato nei peggio modi possibili.

voi che dite? che fate?


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> questioncina piccantella.
> 
> come sfanculte qualcuno?
> 
> ...


un semplice "non è il caso" dovrebbe essere sufficiente ma considerando l'insistenza un "non mi mettere nel imbarazzo di ripetere il rifiuto".


----------



## aristocat (26 Ottobre 2014)

Mi è successo una volta e la persona era davvero insistente, subdola e fastidiosa.

Sono passati anni e anni ma me la ricordo come fosse adesso.

Senza entrare tanto in dettaglio, lui era un compagno del mio corso di salsa. 
Dopo aver parlato chiaramente con lui ("non mi piaci, non mi interessi"), dopo aver fatto presente inutilmente al maestro di salsa che lui non mi lasciava tranquilla ("ma allora io cosa dovrei dire, praticamente tutte le ragazze del mio corso mi sbavano dietro ma io vado avanti bene lo stesso"), l'unica soluzione per me è stata quella di non partecipare più alle lezioni e alle serate in discoteca in cui ci trovavamo per ballare tutti. Taglio netto.

Questo mi è stato facile perché non era un collega, o una persona con cui sono costretta a mantenermi in contatto; ci ho rimesso giusto dei quattrini perché ho rinunciato all'ultimo pezzo di corso di ballo.

A parte questa eccezione, a me non capita mai di dover sfanculare qualcuno, perché so come non dare segnali alle persone che non mi interessano.
Quella eccezione era tale perché quell'uomo stava vivendo un periodo particolare, in cui si sentiva particolarmente complessato e mi aveva "adocchiata" forse perché mi trovava carina e sempre sorridente, specie mentre ballavo.
Diciamo che "conquistarmi" gli sarebbe sembrata una specie di rivalsa, il problema era il suo modo volgare, rozzo e fastidiosamente vittimistico di rapportarsi con l'universo femminile.

Spero che la ragazza che dici tu sia un po' più intelligente e capisca che non ci sono possibilità con te. Comunque se posso permettermi non è molto bello il suo modo di farsi notare con te (quell'SMS è terribile... ) 

ari


----------



## zadig (26 Ottobre 2014)

mi puzza di cazzata.


----------



## LDS (26 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Mi è successo una volta e la persona era davvero insistente, subdola e fastidiosa.
> 
> Sono passati anni e anni ma me la ricordo come fosse adesso.
> 
> ...



si onestamente, quando ho ricevuto quel messaggio sono veramente rimasto di stucco.
voglio dire, al lavoro tutti sanno che avevo una relazione importante, tutti sanno che volevo sposarmi, tutti sanno cosa è successo.
onestamente, leggere una cosa del genere mi ha lasciato un po' di sasso.

è carina, per carità, è disponibile e sempre pronta ad aiutare, ma basta, niente più.
se ti dico che non mi interessi, non mi interessi, non vedo perché insistere.


certo, posso dire che Elena mi aveva detto che non le interessavo, Laure mi aveva sfanculato apertamente davanti a tutti dicendomi che non le interessavo e di lasciarla perdere...
non è che al primo no io mi sia girato dall'altra parte.


----------



## LDS (26 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> mi puzza di cazzata.


ti sei lavato oggi zadig?


----------



## disincantata (26 Ottobre 2014)

Se e' una cozza e' molto dura liberarsene.  Dipende da te non da lei.


----------



## zadig (26 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ti sei lavato oggi zadig?


ovvio che no.
Però non ti ci vedo lo stesso a farti circa 6 km a piedi (un'ora e mezza o due), di notte, a Londra, di questo periodo, e magari dopo che hai passato una giornata in cui hai pure lavorato ed andato in discoteca, da cui sei uscito circa alle 3 di notte.


----------



## Nicka (26 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ovvio che no.
> Però non ti ci vedo lo stesso a farti circa 6 km a piedi (un'ora e mezza o due), di notte, a Londra, di questo periodo, e magari dopo che hai passato una giornata in cui hai pure lavorato ed andato in discoteca, da cui sei uscito circa alle 3 di notte.


Vedi a sapere la geografia...


----------



## LDS (26 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ovvio che no.
> Però non ti ci vedo lo stesso a farti circa 6 km a piedi (un'ora e mezza o due), di notte, a Londra, di questo periodo, e magari dopo che hai passato una giornata in cui hai pure lavorato ed andato in discoteca, da cui sei uscito circa alle 3 di notte.


sono uscito alle 2:45. 
a casa verso le 4:15. un'ora e mezza più o meno.

a me piace camminare.
sai quanti posti meravigliosi ho scoperto a parigi e a londra camminando?

quando ho accompagnato Elena a casa delle volte mi sono fatto 2 ore di camminata da casa sua fino in centro giusto per vedere cosa avesse intorno e cosa potesse vedere quando andava a correre.


non siamo tutti uguali zadig bello, e poi faceva pure caldo, voglio dire, avevo una semplicissima camicia + pullover + giacca e non avevo nemmeno un briciolo di freddo.


----------



## LDS (26 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vedi a sapere la geografia...


vieni a camminare con me a Londra...ti divertirai!

e mi dai lezioni si sfanculamento, sono sicuro che ne hai mandati a fanculo parecchi in vita tua.


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ovvio che no.
> Però non ti ci vedo lo stesso a farti circa 6 km a piedi (un'ora e mezza o due), di notte, a Londra, di questo periodo, e magari dopo che hai passato una giornata in cui hai pure lavorato ed andato in discoteca, da cui sei uscito circa alle 3 di notte.


6km????....e che era una maratona?


----------



## LDS (26 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se e' una cozza e' molto dura liberarsene.  Dipende da te non da lei.


questa me la spieghi....


----------



## zadig (26 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vedi a sapere la geografia...


c'è pure google maps che aiuta, eh!


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> c'è pure google maps che aiuta, eh!


un genio sto zadig!


----------



## zadig (26 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sono uscito alle 2:45.
> a casa verso le 4:15. un'ora e mezza più o meno.
> 
> a me piace camminare.
> ...


ah, che sciocchino sono: mi sto rivolgendo a Zupperman!
O, al limite, a capitan Ciuck.


----------



## zadig (26 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> 6km????....e che era una maratona?


e li ha fatti con un piede solo!!!  



:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (26 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> c'è pure google maps che aiuta, eh!


No, tu ormai sei diventato il mio riferimento geografico! Altro che google maps! Non togliermi questa sicurezza!


----------



## Nicka (26 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> vieni a camminare con me a Londra...ti divertirai!
> 
> e mi dai lezioni si sfanculamento, sono sicuro che ne hai mandati a fanculo parecchi in vita tua.


Londra non mi ispira, prima di arrivare a Londra vorrei andare in altre città...
Sulle lezioni di sfanculamento passo, sono un boiler di lusso io! Non dimenticarlo!


----------



## disincantata (26 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> questa me la spieghi....



Che sei ti prende di mira e non e' un cesso,  secondo i tuoi parametri, normalmente la spunta una donna.


----------



## LDS (26 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ah, che sciocchino sono: mi sto rivolgendo a Zupperman!
> O, al limite, a capitan Ciuck.


tu mi vuoi dire che sei andato a controllare la distanza da tottenham court road ad holland road.

cioè tu mi stai dicendo che dell'intero post che ho scritto la cosa che ti ha interessato di più è sapere quanto dista A da B.

fammi sapere quando compi gli anni che ti invio a casa una cartina dettagliata di londra.


----------



## zadig (26 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, tu ormai sei diventato il mio riferimento geografico! Altro che google maps! Non togliermi questa sicurezza!


è perchè ho l'aghetto magnetico che mi fa da bussola.
E funge pure da mini bacchetta da rabdomante! 

Comunque ecco: https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Tot...78fac5fd605!2m2!1d-0.2151564!2d51.5033266!3e2


----------



## LDS (26 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Londra non mi ispira, prima di arrivare a Londra vorrei andare in altre città...
> Sulle lezioni di sfanculamento passo, sono un boiler di lusso io! Non dimenticarlo!


che significa boiler di lusso?
che gli unici che ci hanno provato con te erano termosifoni ricchi?
oppure che per sfancularli li mettevi sotto in macchina?


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> e li ha fatti con un piede solo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


zadig per come rispondi mi fai veni' voglia d'invitarti al "salotto":cooldue:


----------



## zadig (26 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> tu mi vuoi dire che sei andato a controllare la distanza da tottenham court road ad holland road.
> 
> cioè tu mi stai dicendo che dell'intero post che ho scritto la cosa che ti ha interessato di più è sapere quanto dista A da B.
> 
> fammi sapere quando compi gli anni che ti invio a casa una cartina dettagliata di londra.


mi interessa Londra perchè ci dovrò tornare per lavoro, forse.
E poi è bella.
E poi sono curioso.
E poi di quello che racconti, ormai, credo massimo ad un 5%, e quando mi sento fiducioso.


----------



## Nicka (26 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> che significa boiler di lusso?
> che gli unici che ci hanno provato con te erano termosifoni ricchi?
> oppure che per sfancularli li mettevi sotto in macchina?


A me non mi ha mai sfanculato nessuno con cui avessi voluto provarci...e se lo hanno fatto tranquillo che dopo un po' ci sono cascati. Pure se questo ti sembra strano...


----------



## zadig (26 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> zadig per come rispondi mi fai veni' voglia d'invitarti al "salotto":cooldue:


se non ci sono i sedili reclinabili non se ne parla!


----------



## Nicka (26 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> è perchè ho l'aghetto magnetico che mi fa da bussola.
> E funge pure da mini bacchetta da rabdomante!


Tu sai che io sono maliziosa!


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> se non ci sono i sedili reclinabili non se ne parla!


ho anche quelli....


----------



## LDS (26 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che sei ti prende di mira e non e' un cesso,  secondo i tuoi parametri, normalmente la spunta una donna.


ah si, non è un cesso, anzi.

magari, ma dico magari, se non avessi passato la giornata con Laure sarebbe stato diverso.

il bello è che sono arrivato al lavoro e ho detto che avevo passato la giornata con lei e che ero ripiombato indietro di 2 mesi...
e questa attacca con Angels, per quello il momento poteva anche essere buono.


----------



## LDS (26 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> mi interessa Londra perchè ci dovrò tornare per lavoro, forse.
> E poi è bella.
> E poi sono curioso.
> E poi di quello che racconti, ormai, credo massimo ad un 5%, e quando mi sento fiducioso.


cazzo quando vieni vedi di farmelo sapere che andiamo a mangiarci qualcosa insieme....zozzo che non sei altro.


----------



## LDS (26 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me non mi ha mai sfanculato nessuno con cui avessi voluto provarci...e se lo hanno fatto tranquillo che dopo un po' ci sono cascati. Pure se questo ti sembra strano...


si bum...figurati....non hai mai preso un 2 di picche?
e chi sei?

questa è grossa nicka.


----------



## Nicka (26 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si bum...figurati....non hai mai preso un 2 di picche?
> e chi sei?
> 
> questa è grossa nicka.


Non è grossa, è la verità. Ma io non ci ho provato con ogni essere maschile che passa per la strada.
I pochi che ho voluto li ho avuti. Semplice.


----------



## zadig (26 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> cazzo quando vieni vedi di farmelo sapere che andiamo a mangiarci qualcosa insieme....zozzo che non sei altro.


manco morto.
E poi andrò in zona 4 o 5, quartieri bassi per uno del tuo rango... ma un mio amico, che ci vive da parecchi anni, abita li.


----------



## LDS (26 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è grossa, è la verità. Ma io non ci ho provato con ogni essere maschile che passa per la strada.
> I pochi che ho voluto li ho avuti. Semplice.


adesso vuoi far passare l'idea che sono pochi....
bisognerebbe quantificarli i pochi.

perché ricordo ancora qualcuno che mi disse che fino a quando stai sotto al centinaio sono pochi....


----------



## LDS (26 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> manco morto.
> E poi andrò in zona 4 o 5, quartieri bassi per uno del tuo rango... ma un mio amico, che ci vive da parecchi anni, abita li.


non fare il timido adesso, mi stai sfanculando?


----------



## zanna (26 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> adesso vuoi far passare l'idea che sono pochi....
> bisognerebbe quantificarli i pochi.
> 
> perché *ricordo ancora qualcuno che mi disse che fino a quando stai sotto al centinaio sono pochi....*


E chi era rocco o john :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (26 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> manco morto.
> E poi andrò in zona 4 o 5, quartieri bassi per uno del tuo rango... ma un mio amico, che ci vive da parecchi anni, abita li.


Te vacci zalig tanto i 1000 sacchi a testa mica li paghi te


----------



## Nicka (26 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> adesso vuoi far passare l'idea che sono pochi....
> bisognerebbe quantificarli i pochi.
> 
> perché ricordo ancora qualcuno che mi disse che fino a quando stai sotto al centinaio sono pochi....


Non sono mica una MDC io...


----------



## LDS (26 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E chi era rocco o john :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ah cazzo...vatti a ricordare il nick, parliamo di un 4-5 anni fa...
magari farò una ricerca nel mausoleo.

sono sicuro che lo disse...


----------



## LDS (26 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Te vacci zalig tanto i 1000 sacchi a testa mica li paghi te


figurati, con zadigone nostro andiamo a mangiare a fratelli la bufala! pizza ( fra il resto ottima ) e birra.


----------



## LDS (26 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non sono mica una MDC io...


MDC sta per costa crociere by Nicka?


----------



## zanna (26 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> *ah cazzo...vatti a ricordare il nick, parliamo di un 4-5 anni fa...
> magari farò una ricerca nel mausoleo.
> 
> sono sicuro che lo disse...*


Santamariadileuca :risata::risata: :risata:


----------



## zanna (26 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> figurati, con zadigone nostro andiamo a mangiare a fratelli la bufala! pizza ( fra il resto ottima ) e birra.


Vorresti farmi credere che TU entri in un posto così non upper class :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: senza nemmeno un goccino di don perignon del 1492 gran riserva?


----------



## LDS (26 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Vorresti farmi credere che TU entri in un posto così non upper class :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: senza nemmeno un goccino di don perignon del 1492 gran riserva?


caro mio una pizza alla settimana per un italiano è d'obbligo onestamente!


----------



## aristocat (26 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E chi era rocco o john :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Traduzione: 
rocco (siffredi)
john (stagliano)


----------



## disincantata (26 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> caro mio una pizza alla settimana per un italiano è d'obbligo onestamente!


Allora sono turca.


----------



## Nicka (26 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> MDC sta per costa crociere by Nicka?


Quella è MSC, che è cosa ben diversa da Costa Crociere...
Poi ti lamenti se dico che bisogna insegnarti tutto...


----------



## LDS (26 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quella è MSC, che è cosa ben diversa da Costa Crociere...
> Poi ti lamenti se dico che bisogna insegnarti tutto...


:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::simy:


----------



## Stark72 (26 Ottobre 2014)

Trattasi sicuramente di termosifone...:diavoletto:

Comunque che devi sfanculà? Mica te sta a fa stalking. Cose normali, normale amministrazione.


----------



## Flavia (26 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> caro mio una pizza alla settimana per un italiano è d'obbligo onestamente!


non se sei intollerante al glutine


----------



## zadig (26 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non fare il timido adesso, mi stai sfanculando?


timido proprio no.
Sfanculando no, non lo sto facendo ed implicherebbe un interesse o un coinvolgimento.
Il fatto è che proprio non me ne frega un cazzo di conoscerti.


----------



## zadig (26 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Te vacci zalig tanto i 1000 sacchi a testa mica li paghi te


ma nemmeno se me li sgancia per avere la mia compagnia: mica mi vendo per così poco!


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> timido proprio no.
> Sfanculando no, non lo sto facendo ed implicherebbe un interesse o un coinvolgimento.
> Il fatto è che proprio non me ne frega un cazzo di conoscerti.


ahia! gli hai fatto il cuore a pezzettini


----------



## zadig (26 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> figurati, con zadigone nostro andiamo a mangiare a fratelli la bufala! pizza ( fra il resto ottima ) e birra.


eccerto... io vado a Londra e mangio la pizza. Cosa che trovo a Roma e pure buonissima. Idem per la mozzarella.
Con tutte le cose che posso mangiare li e che non conosco pensi davvero che mangerei pizza o spaghetti ad un ristorante italiano?
Mmmm...


----------



## zadig (26 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ahia! gli hai fatto il cuore a pezzettini


ecco, così gode un po'!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è grossa, è la verità. Ma io non ci ho provato con ogni essere maschile che passa per la strada.
> I pochi che ho voluto li ho avuti. Semplice.



piccole chiare matraini crescono, ah che soddisfazione...

vado a postare nell'angolo del gongolo


----------



## Nicka (26 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> piccole chiare matraini crescono, ah che soddisfazione...
> 
> vado a postare nell'angolo del gongolo


Maestra mi indichi la via!!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Maestra mi indichi la via!!!!



Già t'arrangi benissimo


----------



## passante (26 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Londra non mi ispira, prima di arrivare a Londra vorrei andare in altre città...
> Sulle lezioni di sfanculamento passo, sono un boiler di lusso io! Non dimenticarlo!


no! londra è bellissima, è una città unica. ci devi andare assolutamente, credimi.


----------



## Frithurik (26 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> mi puzza di cazzata.


:up:


----------



## Nicka (26 Ottobre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> no! londra è bellissima, è una città unica. ci devi andare assolutamente, credimi.


E non mi ispira...


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E non mi ispira...


psiit....se ci vai non lo dire qui che ti ritrovi LDS al aeroporto in accapatoio rosso con 5 lt di olio profumato e una ventina di candele....sulla fronte avrà scritto "nicka i love you !"


----------



## Solenero (26 Ottobre 2014)

Magari è stata solo quella sera che lei era particolarmente lanciata e voleva fare la splendida.
Magari te la ritroverai al lavoro che non sarà nemmeno capace di guardarti in faccia perchè sarà la prima a vergognarsi del suo comportamento in discoteca...
Mi sa di slancio fine a se stesso e non per un continuum...
sarà che l'ho visto fare molte volte, sai com'è, cena, vino buono, la discoteca, il semibuio, le luci, la musica perdipiù lenta... il passo è breve.
Fossi in te farei come non fosse mai successo. Forse levi anche lei dall'imbarazzo.
Poi se ci riprova anche alla luce del sole e di nuovo convinta beh, è tutta un'altra storia.



LDS ha detto:


> questioncina piccantella.
> 
> come sfanculte qualcuno?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicka (27 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> psiit....se ci vai non lo dire qui che ti ritrovi LDS al aeroporto in accapatoio rosso con 5 lt di olio profumato e una ventina di candele....sulla fronte avrà scritto "nicka i love you !"


Mi vedrebbe fare una scena del genere...

:sbatti:


----------



## Alessandra (27 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> questioncina piccantella.
> 
> come sfanculte qualcuno?
> 
> ...



ah....ma allora non succede solo a me 
e' un problema comune 


quindi...ci ha provato e poi ti ha mandato un messaggio....
magari non dirle piu' niente.
Poi se ci riprova di persona, (e quindi non ha capito....insiste!!!) dille chiaramente che non sei interessato.


----------



## Alessandra (27 Ottobre 2014)

*LDS*

cmq si'...fa abbastanza caldo...
una passeggiata notturna ci sta eccome....
ma non diciamolo troppo forte perche' a me questo tempo mi garba molto....
mi da' la liberta' di vestirmi senza troppi strati ingombranti...
Speriamo che questo tepore duri


----------



## LDS (27 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ma nemmeno se me li sgancia per avere la mia compagnia: mica mi vendo per così poco!


ciccio a te si compra con un pacchetto di gomme americane.
non aumentarti il prezzo.

non è quello che tutti sanno.


----------



## LDS (27 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ahia! gli hai fatto il cuore a pezzettini


si me la legherò profondamente al dito!

il buon zadig a Londra me lo vedo, per fortuna ha google maps, così saprà orientarsi....!


----------



## LDS (27 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi vedrebbe fare una scena del genere...
> 
> :sbatti:



guarda nicka che per picchiare la testa per terra è richiesto un livello di violenza che ancora non ho raggiunto!

accontentati


----------



## FataIgnorante (27 Ottobre 2014)

Pochissime volte. Non ho mai avuto questi grandi privilegi di poter dare un due di picche.
La mia risposta è sempre stata molto diretta :

*- Guarda non è il caso, ho già una storia*

La più educata e con tatto possibile. Le donne quando vengono rifiutate sono delle iene! Non ho mai avuto tante richieste dal lato femminile.

Per il resto mi sono preso

*- Non è il caso*
14 anni, lei 16 anni, una delle belle del gruppo estivo, alla diretta richista intraprendente per quell'età "mi piaci molto" diretta risposta di Lei senza farmi finire, presa per il culo da parte di tutti i maschietti del gruppo al mio due di picche! Che toppa!
*- Ma anche no!*
Locale del nord, dopo circa 2 settimane di tampinamento a giorni alterni, assolutamente educato, chiaccherate abbastanza piacevoli, la risposta è arrivata al "ti va di scambiarci i cellulare". La risposta di cui sopra mi ha lasciato di merda.
*- No guarda, scusami ma sto passando un periodo un pò* (seguito da supercazzola)
Conoscente di un corso, dopo un mesetto, sempre di chiacchere piacevoli!
*- Sono già fidanzata!*
Tentativo malriuscito durante una festa di compleanno amico comune. Imbarazzante risposta per via che il ragazzo era alla festa, mi sono sentito un idiota di proporzioni gigantesche.
*- Non andrei bene per te*
Cara amica adolescenza e qualche anno più in là. L'amicizia gioca brutti scherzi. Preso il due di picche con moltissima sportività

Questi quelli che ricordo. Ho sempre centellinato le mie "richieste", ho sempre "percepito" che le donne da me scappavano e così ancora oggi mi chiedo come cazzo ho fatto a sposarmi....ed ad avere avuto altre storie.


----------



## LDS (27 Ottobre 2014)

bè ma se metti anche quelle di quando eri piccolo...

io ricordo di aver preso un 2 di pecche clamoroso quando avevo 15 anni.

stavo accompagnando una mia compagna di classe alla stazione, pioveva, eravamo sotto l'ombrello insieme, le dico che mi piace ( era tipo una settimana che ci pensavo ), lei mi risponde togliendomi l'ombrello e marciando da sola, mi lasciò sotto l'acqua. ma vaffanculo.

gliel'ho resa però cazzo, a se gliela ho resa anni dopo....


un'altra a 17 anni, una ragazza non solo bella, ma veramente ultra intelligente.
io mi dichiarai e lei mi disse, grazie, sei molto carino, ma no.
il giorno stesso nel pomeriggio ricevo un suo messaggio palesemente non indirizzato a me, in cui diceva quanto ero sfigato a pensare che una come lei potesse stare con uno come me...

ricordo che non risposi ed il giorno dopo in classe le dissi di avere un briciolo di accortezza la prossima volta, non tanto per me, ma per lei stessa. andammo in gita e ripartii all'attacco, eravamo un pelino bevuti, successe come al solito di tutto nelle gite, uno dei miei compagni di classe andò con lei, io andai con un'altra...poi alla fine ci ritrovammo in quattro e lei mi disse, guarda *tu proprio non mi ispiri. *
per fortuna il mio orgoglio venne salvato dall'altra che la guardò e disse, per fortuna, a me ispira parecchio e non mi va proprio di dividerlo.

altri 2 di picche storici ne ricordo in particolare 1, in cui lei, grande amore adolescenziale, mai corrisposto, grande intimità comunque, da più grandicelli, verso i 23-24 anni credo, ci ritroviamo, la invito fuori a cena, allora già guadagnavo bene e la portai in un ottimo ristorante a verona, al ritorno, ci provai spudoratamente, in macchina, e lei se ne uscì con, guarda mi dispiace, ma non c'è niente da fare, *mi piacciono le donne*...

questo è stato uno degli ultimi 2 di picche che ho preso.

ce n'è un altro qualche anno fa in un locale, ma non lo considero molto un 2 di picche, più che altro, considero lei una grandissima deficiente.


----------



## Palladiano (28 Ottobre 2014)

che culo, mai preso uno. ma di doman non v'è certezza.


----------

